# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  تعزية من كل المغاربة  للشعب المصري الشقيق

## GSM-AYA

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 أنا لله وأنا اليه راجعون 
تعزية من كل المغاربة الي الشعب المصري الشقيق بعد﻿ احداث التي سارت بإستاد بورسعيد نتقدم بأحر التعازي و اخلص عبارات المواسات لإخواننا المصريين عامة، و لعائلتي النادي المصري البورسعيدي و النادي الأهلي بصفة خاصة، بسبب الكارثة المأساوية اللتي حدثت اليوم بملعب 
 ونشد علي أيدي الشباب المصريين مؤكدين علي ثقافة ووعي هذا الشباب ونؤكد علي أهمية التنبه لتلك الايدي الخفية التي تعمل علي العبث بأمن مصر وحياة شعبها. 
 ولنقف جميعا يدا واحدة لحماية هذا الوطن والحفاظ علي علوه وكرامتها التي كانت دوما فوق الجميع.* * *

----------


## mohamed73

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  خالص العزاء والمواساة
للشعب المصري الشقيق ولأسر الضحايا والمصابين فى هذا الحادث الأليم
اللهم ارحم الموتى واغفر لهم  اللهم ارحم الضحايا  وعجل بشفاء الجرحى  امين يارب العالمين  *

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

ان لله وان اليه راجعون
الحمد لله علي كل شئ
جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم 
وربنا يصبر اهلى المفقودين

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## salinas

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*  * خالص العزاء والمواساة*

----------


## محمد السيد

*شكرا اخى على مشاعركم الجميله  
وهذا المنتظر من اخواننا*

----------


## khaledrepa

ان لله وان اليه راجعون

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون* *خالص العزاء والمواساة
للشعب المصري الشقيق*

----------


## Fannan1

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون* *تعازينا الحارة للشعب المصري الشقيق* *على اثر هذا المصاب الجلل*

----------


## seffari

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*

----------


## امير الصمت

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون* *خالص العزاء والمواساة** * 
ا

----------


## amer

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## yassin55

ان لله وان اليه راجعون

----------


## ighdriss

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  خالص العزاء والمواساة
للشعب المصري الشقيق*

----------


## king of royal

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
خالص العزاء والمواساة
للشعب المصري الشقيق ولأسر الضحايا والمصابين فى هذا الحادث الأليم
اللهم ارحم الموتى واغفر لهم 
اللهم ارحم الضحايا وعجل بشفاء الجرحى  
امين يارب العالمين

----------

